# Phrag Memoria Mariza Rolando- bud opening



## monocotman (Oct 24, 2015)

Hi,
Not sure that a photo of this kovachii cross has yet been posted.
The cross is hanne popow x kovachii.
The plant arrived a couple of years ago as a seedling from Ratcliffes along with a Fritz Schomburg that is also in bud.
I am pretty sure that they came from the EYOF so the ploidy level could be anything, 2n, 3n or 4n depending on the parents they used.
The photos online show flowers similar to Eumelia Arias with maybe some paler tones. The EYOF already have two of the cross awarded with AM's.
The bud so far is extremely hairy and circular with the faintest hint of a very dark purple 'kovachii' colour.
Will post when it has finally opened,
David


----------



## monocotman (Oct 24, 2015)

*photo!*

oops.
Don't seem to be able to turn the photo round. 
It was find when I loaded it.
David


----------



## Markhamite (Oct 24, 2015)

Can't wait until it opens!


----------



## trdyl (Oct 24, 2015)

Sweet! It wont be long now.


----------



## troy (Oct 24, 2015)

Cliffside growing?


----------



## abax (Oct 24, 2015)

Waiting...waiting...waiting...the bud looks exciting.


----------



## Achamore (Oct 25, 2015)

Will be very interesting to see..!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 25, 2015)

I don't think I've seen this hybrid before.


----------



## monocotman (Oct 26, 2015)

*photos*

Dot,

a couple of good photos of this cross are on this link:-

https://www.rhs.org.uk/about-the-rh...-review/2013-issues/1/Awards-March-13-low-res

They are inevitably from the EYOF as was my plant so it may even be from one of the same seed pods.
There is also a great dallesandroi x kovachii cross on the opening page.

Interesting that the paler of the two awarded plants was made with a hanne popow made with besseae flavum.

Regards,

David


----------



## NYEric (Oct 26, 2015)

SlipperFan said:


> I don't think I've seen this hybrid before.



http://www.pipingrockorchids.com/assets/Glenn-Decker-Nov-2009-Article-Orchid-Digest-PK-Hybrids.pdf
Or here!


----------



## trdyl (Oct 26, 2015)

monocotman said:


> Dot,
> 
> a couple of good photos of this cross are on this link:-
> 
> ...



Those are nicer than I expected.


----------



## Erythrone (Oct 26, 2015)

trdyl said:


> Those are nicer than I expected.


 Ditto


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 26, 2015)

Thanks for the links, David & Eric.

I sure wish EYOF 's plants could be available here.


----------



## monocotman (Oct 27, 2015)

*it's opening*

Hi,

this one is looking very promising.
It maybe not the cross - not a lot like the others I have seen.
From a round bud has come a very round flower.
Not huge but it is still a young plant.
The colour is probably a touch more purple that the photos show,
David


----------



## Earen (Oct 27, 2015)

That is fantastically adorable!


----------



## trdyl (Oct 27, 2015)

Looking very nice!


----------



## Bjorn (Oct 27, 2015)

size?


----------



## monocotman (Oct 27, 2015)

*updates*

Bjorn,

it is just under 7cm across but is still opening. It only started to pop last night.
I took this photo just now in the sunshine to show all the hairs!
I'd have thought that it may end up about 8-9cm across,

Regards,

David


----------



## Bjorn (Oct 27, 2015)

Lovely, lets see how it proceeds, but again, very nice


----------



## NYEric (Oct 27, 2015)

Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## Erythrone (Oct 27, 2015)

That's lovely!


----------



## trdyl (Oct 27, 2015)

:drool: I am liking this hybrid more and more....


----------



## monocotman (Oct 28, 2015)

*parentage?*

Hi,

I am beginning to question the parentage of this plant.
It looks nothing like the photos of others of this cross both when you compare the shape and the colour.
Could it be kovachii x fisheri ?
The flower has opened more and flattened out overnight.
I will ask Claudia at Ratcliffes to see if they have more information.
Maybe they used a polyploid Hanne Popow as a parent.
I am not complaining - I love the flower.

David


----------



## monocotman (Oct 28, 2015)

*photo*

Slightly dodgy photos from tonight when I got home from work when dark.
The flower has extended overnight from 7cm to a couple of mm below 9cm across and is very flat.
The rear view is almost as nice!
Very like a mini kovachii.
The colour is pretty close - a hot pink!
David


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 28, 2015)

That bloom looks great!!!!

Jean


----------



## trdyl (Oct 28, 2015)

It looks wonderful! Does it have a scent?


----------



## monocotman (Oct 28, 2015)

*Scent?*

Nothing as yet but I will check during daylight hours.
Just realised that each petal grew by 1cm overnight!
David


----------



## trdyl (Oct 28, 2015)

monocotman said:


> Just realised that each petal grew by 1cm overnight!



Very cool! 

So far the only plants that I've seen offered here in the US of this hybrid are suspected triploids, unfortunately.


----------



## monocotman (Oct 28, 2015)

*Parents?*

I wonder whether this plant is actually Barbara Leann x Kovachii - Graeme Jones?
The online photos seem to be pretty similar,
David


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 28, 2015)

Nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erythrone (Oct 28, 2015)

It is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## e-spice (Oct 28, 2015)

Looks really great.


----------



## orchidman77 (Oct 28, 2015)

Whatever it is, I would count yourself lucky--wonderful shape and color!

David


----------



## abax (Oct 28, 2015)

Beautiful bloom and very well-balanced. The color is
very eye-catching.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 28, 2015)

Stunning flower!


----------



## Hamlet (Oct 29, 2015)

Whatever it is, it's a wonderful flower with great colour. I love kovachii hybrids, except those made with long-petaled species.


----------



## e-spice (Oct 29, 2015)

We would love to see an updated photo.


----------



## trdyl (Oct 29, 2015)

e-spice said:


> We would love to see an updated photo.



I was thinking the same thing....


----------



## monocotman (Oct 29, 2015)

*update*

taken this morning.
No further increase overnight.
Juts love it!
Lovely colour and symmetry.
David


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 29, 2015)

Yeah !!!! :clap: 

Jean

What size ??


----------



## trdyl (Oct 29, 2015)

That is gorgeous! Congats!


----------



## monocotman (Oct 29, 2015)

*Size*

It seems to have stopped at just under 9cm across,
David


----------



## e-spice (Oct 29, 2015)

Goodness. You got a winner there. Thanks for the updated photo.


----------



## eaborne (Oct 30, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## monocotman (Oct 31, 2015)

*update and whole plant shots*

Hi,
full plant shot for Eric and a final bloom photo.
The flowering growth is around 15 inches across and maybe the first one to be close to full size.
The plant is a bit of a climber and I have had to add sphagnum to the base of the newest growth to encourage roots to develop. It seems to have worked.
There are two new growths just starting so it must be fairly happy.
The flower has stabilized at 9cm across and the petals are about 4cm across.
The bloom is very flat and so far there are no signs of the petals starting to reflex.
David


----------



## Erythrone (Oct 31, 2015)

Wow again.....


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 31, 2015)

really lovely colour and form


----------



## abapple (Nov 3, 2015)

*my MMR open for about 10 days*






This is a first time flowering. Grown SH. It may have come from Willowbrook


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 3, 2015)

A sweetie, abapple -- it deserves its own thread.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 3, 2015)

Wow! These are nice!


----------



## trdyl (Nov 4, 2015)

abapple, That very nice.


----------



## monocotman (Nov 4, 2015)

very nice!
This looks to be a good cross!
Davod


----------



## Silvan (Nov 20, 2015)

A bit late to the party, but man, this flower is gorgeous !!!
Congrats!
:clap:


----------



## monocotman (Nov 21, 2015)

*Phragh*

Silvan
Thanks. The flower dropped off a bit unexpectedly and the second and only other bud has aborted. Probably a good thing as the plant is fairly small.
Now it is fingers crossed for the two new growths in about a years time!
David


----------



## Achamore (Mar 10, 2016)

I think the differences between your bloom and the ones shown on that link, can be accounted for by the various forms etc we see both in kovachii, as well as in Hanne Popow. As an example, think of the different Eric Youngs that we have seen..!

I have a Mem. Mariza Rolando, also from the EYOF, which has just opened today. It looks pretty similar to yours of course. The EYOF are pretty careful, so I would be very surprised if they got the parentage wrong. In any case, I'll photograph the bloom tomorrow and make a fresh post with it.


----------



## Achamore (Mar 11, 2016)

Damn..! This was sooo cute yesterday, but today one of the petals reflexed and this is what it now looks like. Maybe next year it will improve... I won't bother creating a separate thread for it.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 11, 2016)

Love that pouch!


----------



## Achamore (Mar 12, 2016)

Yes, a great pouch. The cross is of two of my favourite phrags, so I'm just really disappointed with the amount of reflex in the petals. But maybe in a year or two it will show something better...


----------



## monocotman (Mar 12, 2016)

It will almost certainly improve quite a bit. 
I don't think you see a phrags true potential until the third blooming.
Good luck!
David


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 12, 2016)

gorgeous pouch


----------



## Achamore (Mar 26, 2016)

The 2nd bloom on this spike has turned out far better than the first one, shown above.


----------



## trdyl (Mar 26, 2016)

Beautiful!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Mar 26, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## Silvan (Mar 26, 2016)

This cross seems to be turning out quite good from what I've seen so far.


----------



## eaborne (Mar 26, 2016)

Beautiful color!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 26, 2016)

My, that's pretty!


----------



## Achamore (Mar 27, 2016)

Yes, now it is showing something of the potential one would have hoped for in tis cross..!


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 27, 2016)

A beauty!


----------



## Hamlet (Mar 28, 2016)

Oh my, what a beauty. Another kovachii cross on my list.


----------



## Kawarthapine (Mar 29, 2016)

Congrats. That second flower is amazing.


----------

